# Taille réelle écran imac 21,5 " et 27"



## jaguymac (30 Décembre 2009)

Quelqu'un pourrait mesurer la taille de l'écran de l'imac 21,5" et 27". Quand je parle de l'écran c'est uniquement la dalle lcd visible.
Merci


----------



## bambougroove (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Ecran imac 27" : 

Diagonale : 68 cm
Hauteur : env 33 cm
Largeur : env 59,5 cm


PS : 
Je profite de cette occasion pour retenter de poster un message, ma présentation et mon 1er message du 22/12/2009 n'ayant pas été publiés 

Edit : ça marche cette fois-ci, les deux premières fois j'avais eu un message qui indiquait que le message devait être approuvé par un modérateur avant publication (??)


----------



## jaguymac (5 Janvier 2010)

Personne sur  le forum n'a le 21,5" ? 

PS : Merci à toi " bambougroove "


----------



## SergeD (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
je n'ai pas de 21,5", ma calculette me donne:

diagonale 54,6 cm
largeur 47,6 cm
hauteur 26,7 cm


----------



## Arlequin (6 Janvier 2010)

la recherche !!!

hop


----------

